# hotplugging

## biroed

Zijn er mensen die gebruik maken van hotplugging van hun usb apperatuur?

Wat zijn de ervaringen hiermee, en is de config een beetje simpel,

of begeef je je in een hoop ellende?

Is het ook zo dat usb als module gecompileerd moet worden als je hotplugging gebruikt?

bvd

----------

## aequitas

ik heb er nog geen ervaring mee? Dit is ook niet echt iets wat alleen gentoo gebruikers bezighoud, 

misschien kun je het op http://gathering.tweakers.net proberen, en daar bij de NOS (non-windows operating systems) kijken. Daar vind je vast heel veel info's over usb hotplugging[/url]

----------

## biroed

oke, hotplugging werkt.

Erg handig voor removable drives, dus geen reboots meer........

----------

## biroed

Voor de goede orde, ik had problemen met een usb-zip drive.

Het probleem was dat ik moest booten met een zip om hem in het systeem te krijgen, het device sda4 werd dan aangemaakt.(geen zip, geen device)

Ik dacht dat hotplugging het probleem zou oplossen, niet dus.  :Crying or Very sad:  (moest er een zip in doen bij het booten, hierna werkte het wel goed)

Het probleem wordt pas opgelost als je de zip in devfs.conf zet.

```
#Create sda4 for usb-zip

LOOKUP     ^sda4     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 sda4

REGISTER    ^scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname sda4

UNREGISTER  ^scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink sda4

```

Voor het eerst werkt de zip zoals hij behoort te werken, en dat heeft hij in nog geeneen distro gedaan.....

Doe wel ff cdrecord --scanbus, verkeerde scsi host en je systeem boot niet meer

VIVA GENTOO && DEVFS  :Wink: 

----------

